# So called "Half Price" "Head and Shoulders" Shampoo in Tesco



## WaterSprite (1 Mar 2009)

I was going to post this in the "Bargains" forum as an "anti-bargain" but figure that's not the right sentiment for that forum

Anyway, was in Tesco today and saw Head and Shoulders shampoo and conditioner (I love their conditioner) for "half price".  "Half Price" meant €3.99 for a 250ml bottle.  Full price for a 500ml bottle is €6.99....  There is no way on earth that full price for a 250ml bottle has ever been 8 quid.  I'll be writing/mailing to Tesco too mind you.  It drives me nuts.

Anyway, for those who (like me) are tempted by the shiny yellow strip on the special offers, know what you are buying and know what price it normally is!

What. A. Crock.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" H&S in Tesco*

Did it say 3.99 on the label (SEL)? Because sometimes these show the full price and not the discounted. They're usually a different colour as if a special offer, but scan in at the half price.. ie 1.99


----------



## twofor1 (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" H&S in Tesco*

The normal price in Dunne’s for this is €5.99 for 400ml and €3.59 for 200ml.

A lot of the bargain € shops have it, Nutgrove always have 200ml btls for €2.


----------



## WaterSprite (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" H&S in Tesco*

Yep - I double checked because I'd always buy H&S on special if I see it.  The reduced price was €3.99.  Maybe it would scan at €1.99 all right and the €3.99 was mistakenly listed as the reduced price.  I might go back today and see (and post back!)

(reply to Smashbox - posts crossed)


----------



## Smashbox (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" H&S in Tesco*

Please do WaterSprite, because I have seen this happen numerous times in my local Tesco. I have picked up an item I wanted, checked the label which even though is a different colour and says reduced/special offer etc, it has always scanned in at the lower price.


----------



## brazen_dude (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" H&S in Tesco*

Just checked Tesco online, says it was €3.59 and now its €1.79 due to half price sale,

Head & Shoulders Classic Clean Cond 200ml
HALF PRICE Was 3.59 Now 1.79*€3.59* (€17.95/litre)http://javascript<b></b>:eC(i61396872);


----------



## WaterSprite (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" "Head and Shoulders" Shampoo in Tesco*

I'm just back from my second tesco adventure and you're completely right Smashbox!  Although the price was higher than Tesco online as Brazen Dude posted - price listed as €3.99 but they charged €1.99 at checkout.

Thanks v much for the tip.  I wish they had both prices on the shelves b/c sometimes the reduction is included on the tag price and sometimes not.

I'm looking forward to shiny, healthy looking hair (tm)

It's nice to have some consumer angst neutralised for a change!


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" "Head and Shoulders" Shampoo in Tesco*

Just a thought about H&S shampoo, two members of our household are allergic to it and almost ended up in hospital after using it. I realise this may be a bit unusual so check before you use.


----------



## WaterSprite (1 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" "Head and Shoulders" Shampoo in Tesco*



Black Sheep said:


> Just a thought about H&S shampoo, two members of our household are allergic to it and almost ended up in hospital after using it. I realise this may be a bit unusual so check before you use.



Crikey!  That's bad luck.  I'm a long time user with no ill effects, thankfully, but good to have the tip.


----------



## Smashbox (1 Mar 2009)

Glad it worked out for you WS, I thought it was just Tesco in my area that did that! Its completly confusing, but I'm glad it worked out well for you in the end. Make sure ya stock up!!


----------



## Bronte (2 Mar 2009)

Don't most stores have a scanner for you to check the price without going to the till?  I do agree it's most annoying when the prices are not written down where the product is.


----------



## Guest128 (2 Mar 2009)

Bronte said:


> Don't most stores have a scanner for you to check the price without going to the till?  I do agree it's most annoying when the prices are not written down where the product is.



I've heard this but never seen said scanner in Tesco or Dunnes anyway....


----------



## Caveat (2 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I've heard this but never seen said scanner in Tesco or Dunnes anyway....


 

You could always just be awkward and stop a member of staff and get them to find out the price. I would.


----------



## TheShark (2 Mar 2009)

€1.79 for a 200ml bottle on their website www.tesco.ie Gives price as €3.59 then reduces it on checkout.


----------



## Megan (2 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> I've heard this but never seen said scanner in Tesco or Dunnes anyway....



There are 2 scanners in my local Tesco but as often as not they are not working.


----------



## Smashbox (2 Mar 2009)

My local tescos have two scanners too, sometimes they work. Sometimes they don't.


----------



## JoeB (15 Mar 2009)

Those scanners are good... but they can't be used for 'Buy one get one free'.. and they can't be used for 'buy product A and product B' for x amount... you can't verify this on the in-store scanner.

My Tesco in Bray has problems sometimes.. with items marked as specials and then they ring in at full price.. mostly they're ok though... well, this happened at least twice.. I complained once, and got all my money back! (so paid nothing instead of half price because it rang in as full price... also confirmed that to avail of Tesco guarantee that if you are charged more at the till than marked at the shelf you get the items free... Tesco have indeed redefined the word 'charged' to mean 'charged and paid for'.. to be charged means it rings in at that price.. but Tesco insist you must have paid in full in order to have been 'charged'.. i disagree with them with them on this and consider it a shady practice)


----------



## SlurrySlump (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: "Half Price" "Head and Shoulders" Shampoo in Tesco*



Black Sheep said:


> Just a thought about H&S shampoo, two members of our household are allergic to it and almost ended up in hospital after using it. I realise this may be a bit unusual so check before you use.


 
I actually think it caused me to get dandruff!  Dreadful stuff altogether. Makes my head itch.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2009)

Our local Dunnes has scanner in supermarket and clothes section and both always working but as mentioned above don't cater for 'buy one get one free' or other special offers.

Know it sounds absolutely mad but quite a number of friends have mentioned over time that they are convinced that H&S speeds up greying in hair.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Mar 2009)

Jeez thats mad. I guess they fill it with chemicals to get rid of dandruff, which in turn may not be great for your hair.


----------

